# Happy Birthday Revenant!!



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Have a great day!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Bday REV....have a good one!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

*REV!* Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Happy birthday! :jol:


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

REV! Happy Birthday!!! Enjoy it!.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes Yes, Happy Birthday Rev!!!!! Hope you get lots of prop goodies.....:devil: or money to buy some!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Rev !!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a Happy one


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Revenant!! Have a wonderful day!*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Rev, I consider you a list-friend and a great asset to this forum! happy B-Day and may you have a wonderful week!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy B-Day to you Rev!!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Go Rev Go !!! Hope you have a great Big B-DAY!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday
Hope its a good one


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Aw shucks everybody, thanks!!  It's been a great day. Perfect weather, warm and sunny today... I went for a little day hike along the river trail at the Confluence conservation area and just chilled. And my mom's fixing a steak dinner for me! And I haven't been pulled over yet for not having plates on my new car. So all in all I'd say it's been a good day.

And to celebrate my birthday in a big way, I share with you now a monumental, life-affirming moment: 

This is my one thousandth post.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday and congrats on the 1000th post. Hopefully, Johnny Law doesn't nab you without plates.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthdayyyyy!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

A BIRTHDAY AND A POST WHORE ALL IN ONE DAY!
Happy Birthday Rev you whore


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday to the new post whore!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*happy*

Happy Birthday to you! Hope you have a great day:devil:


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday you dirty whore.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Revenant whore!
Happy Birthday to you!

(I've never used those two words in the same sentence before)


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't know why everybody is so surprised. I hear whores get new cars for their birthdays all the time. lol. Happy b-day Rev.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Over achiever.

Happy Birthday, and congrats into whoredom.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Revenant; may all your darkest birthday wishes come true.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a great birthday Revenant!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday Rev.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy belated birthday, you stinky whore!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy belated B-day Rev.


----------

